# Normal view does not show Font or cell fill formatting



## bawimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

*EXCEL - Normal view does not show Font or cell fill formatting*

Normal view in Excel 2003 does not show Font or cell fill formatting, but when I print preview or print, it displays and prints with all my formatting. I'm sure it's a quick option, but don't know what or where.. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Try Tools > Options > View tab and make sure the radio button "Show All", about half way down on the left, is selected.


----------



## bawimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks Glaswegian... it didn't work.. we actually tried all those settings. It must be something in the user's profile, because when another user (myself and another tech) log in as ourselves, it all works fine. We're just going to back up anything in his profile, delete his profile and rebuild a new one... have to get it done quickly.. he's a high profile user. 
Appreciate the response... have a great weekend! time for a glass of wine!:wave:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Yes, could also be Normal.dot - have a look here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...785-ms-word-solving-some-common-problems.html


----------



## bawimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks... already directed tech to remove and rebuild user's profile. Didn't realize that the normal.dot had any impact on Excel... I'll have to look at that... (and by the way... don't even know if it's working yet. will have to wait until I go back to work on Monday!)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

bawimmer said:


> Thanks... already directed tech to remove and rebuild user's profile. Didn't realize that the normal.dot had any impact on Excel... I'll have to look at that... (and by the way... don't even know if it's working yet. will have to wait until I go back to work on Monday!)


 Oooops! Ignore me - I obviously can't distinguish between Word and Excel these days...:upset:


----------



## bawimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

It's all good... no worries! thanks for trying to help me! I have moments of confusion myself!


----------



## ThorneM (Nov 26, 2009)

Same problem as previous user
The problem is when the click on the file to open the spreadsheet, Excel 2003 opens and it appears to be a totally blank file but when I click on Print Preview, the information on the spreadsheet is indeed there.
What solution works?


----------



## ThorneM (Nov 26, 2009)

I solved the problem, the Normal view was zoomed out and pressing control + mouse scroll the screen was resized.


----------

